# Best Digicam around 12000-16000!



## vikram_m_saini (Feb 13, 2006)

HI guys,
  which digicam is best, nikon,sony or canon.

  my budget is 15000.


----------



## zombie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Sony is good, but again it has proprietary memory cards (Memory Pro)  that are not compatible with other cameras and are expensive. On the other hand Nikon & Canon use SD cards which are cheaper compared to Memoary Pro.

For your budget I suggest Nikon Coolpix 5600. 5 MP, 3X optical & 4X digital zoom, 14MB internal memory and works. I have one and I am very happy with it.*


----------



## sagar_coolx (Feb 13, 2006)

wat about nikon cpix 5900?


----------



## zombie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Again a good buy. Has better movie recording. But its bit more expensive.*


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 13, 2006)

is 1GB MSPro card available only for 3K?????


----------



## goobimama (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm also in a fix. Want to buy a cam, either Nikon, Sony or Canon. Don't know what to do. Price range 15k-20k. I hear the Sony P200 is a good cam. And so is the Nikon 5900. What to do?


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nikon & Sony both are good brands for Digital still camera. But I personally suggest u to go for sony. SONY DSP P200 Gives a superb performance. It cost around 17K. In 15K u can go for SONY W5.


----------



## zombie (Feb 14, 2006)

*Call me brand loyal, but I suggest Nikon 5600/5900 as I have hands on with it. The best option would be to ask your friend/relative travelling abroad to get a Canon Powershot L2IS (the one used by Maria in Powershot ad). Its awesome with 5MP & 12X optical zoom. In Japan its around 19k. My mate has already bought it. Cant wait till he comes back in March.   *


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 14, 2006)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Nikon & Sony both are good brands for Digital still camera. But I personally suggest u to go for sony. SONY DSP P200 Gives a superb performance. It cost around 17K. In 15K u can go for SONY W5.



Hey buddy i just enquired abt both these models and
sony dsc-w5 is available for 11k.
sony dsc-p200 for 13.5k.
these r not showroom prices though.


----------

